# 2.6.10 is in the wild....

## wnelson

http://www.kernel.org

nvidia works with no problems...

----------

## Macumba

i compile the 2.6.10-ck1 sources now!

there are some warnings with the memset and memset_io function but the other stuff works...

i will try to add the fbsplash-patch soon

edit:

everything works!

don't know anything about a reiser4 patch...

ck1:

```
2.6.10_to_staircase9.2.diff 

schedrange.diff 

schedbatch2.6.diff 

schediso2.8.diff 

mwII.diff 

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff 

defaultcfq.diff 

2.6.10-mingoll.diff 

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch 

2.6.10-nvidia-fix.diff 

vm-pageout-throttling.patch 

inc_total_scanned.diff 

fix_noswap.diff 

2610ck1-version.diff 

```

----------

## c0balt

reiser4 patch out for ck1 yet?

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *c0balt wrote:*   

> reiser4 patch out for ck1 yet?

  It will be tomorrow.  :Wink:  Well, it looks like I get to play with some new patches and a new kernel. Hopefully, there will be less patches and less security fixes.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doood

I just downloaded 2.6.10 from ftp.kernel.org, compiled, and still get the failure loading nv-glx.

I've tried 2.6.8, 2.6.9-r13 and 2.4.26-r13 here in a few mins.

I never used to have such problems with nvidia and x :/

----------

## DL8

Is there reiser4 built in now?

----------

## Zarhan

Does this finally fix the CDRecord/k3b problem so that regular users (non-root) can burn CDs?

----------

## bollucks

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> Does this finally fix the CDRecord/k3b problem so that regular users (non-root) can burn CDs?

 

As far as the kernel developers believe the kernel is fine and userspace needs to catch up. The -ck patchset has a workaround which allows non-root to burn cds but it's a minor security risk which is the reason it was changed in the first place. The risk is that if you have access to the commands that allow you to burn a cd, you also have access to the commands that can fry the cd burner's firmware.

----------

## dsd

2.6.10 fixes almost every issue that i know about in 2.6.9 - seems to have shaped up well, lets hope it holds  :Smile: 

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10 is in for testing

as for cd writing, no, the kernel filter is not complete and right now is just a basic hack (but is much better than allowing users to fry firmware and/or hard disks). a better/complete solution will be included, probably in the next release.

cd writing will work for normal users in 2.6.10 on any sane and standard configuration.

----------

## Devport

I just wanted to let everyone know that a patch went into the kernel which adds support for certain MMC card readers found in notebooks ( seems to work with my Compal 56 so far ). And SD-card support is on its way.

Soon all of my Notebook's hardware will be supported by Linux / Gentoo... Thanks to everyone involved in making this possible.

----------

## Broot

...eagerly anticipating the genoo-dev-sources release. Thanks dsd!

----------

## tuxp3

nitro sources? mm sources? 

whats the turn around to seeing other patch sets appear, eager to update kernel and try out nitro, ive heard many good things about it

Tux

----------

## Jake

reiser4 seems to work on 2.6.10 if you use the 2.6.9-4 patch from ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.9/ and the generic acl patch from http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-mm1/broken-out/reiser4-generic_acl-fix.patch. It compiles cleanly and has been running long enough on my all-reiser4 (except /boot) P4 laptop to post this message.

----------

## dsd

i've finished writing scripts to generate a gentoo-dev-sources information page, which is currently online at:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources/

the releases page should make it clear which patches are applied and what they do, and should also make it clear exactly what changes from release to release. this has been requested quite a bit in the past.

----------

## Deranger

Yay! 2.6.10-ck1 is out too, but I need to wait 2.6.10-mm1 because I want the latest Reiser4 code  :Razz: 

----------

## Agilo

I've downloaded the source from kernel.org, but I'm waiting for a bootsplash patch which works with it.  :Smile: 

The 2.6.9-RC3 patch is giving me errors.

----------

## Glorandar

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10 is in for testing

 I just emerged this ebuild, and built it with my 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 config.

For reference, I am using an ABIT NF7-S (v2.0) motherboard, athlon XP  3200 (barton), with an Audigy2 ZS and a nvidia 6800 ultra video card.

I use udev without an initrd.

ALSA (both emu10k1 and intel8x0), and nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629 were both fine.

The devices' interrupts routed fine (ACPI and APIO-IO enabled).

The nforce2 issue with the timer interrupt was indeed fixed without requiring the acpi_skip_timer_override kernel parameter.

----------

## placeholder

 *Agilo wrote:*   

> I've downloaded the source from kernel.org, but I'm waiting for a bootsplash patch which works with it. 
> 
> The 2.6.9-RC3 patch is giving me errors.

 

Just switch to fbsplash. It is much better and more maintained.

-------

Anyway, I am running 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 as we speak. Good stuff.

----------

## xming

I am running 2.6.10+reiser4 patch (2.6.9-4)

```
uname -srmp

Linux 2.6.10-xming i686 Celeron (Mendocino)

```

 *Quote:*   

> Yay! 2.6.10-ck1 is out too, but I need to wait 2.6.10-mm1 because I want the latest Reiser4 code 

 

cko1 is out too

xming[/code]

----------

## c0balt

 *Jake wrote:*   

> reiser4 seems to work on 2.6.10 if you use the 2.6.9-4 patch from ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.9/ and the generic acl patch from http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-mm1/broken-out/reiser4-generic_acl-fix.patch. It compiles cleanly and has been running long enough on my all-reiser4 (except /boot) P4 laptop to post this message.

 

thx for the tipp, runs smooth (only 5minutes though  :Wink: 

----------

## p-i

 *Jake wrote:*   

> reiser4 seems to work on 2.6.10 if you use the 2.6.9-4 patch from ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.9/ and the generic acl patch from http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-mm1/broken-out/reiser4-generic_acl-fix.patch. It compiles cleanly and has been running long enough on my all-reiser4 (except /boot) P4 laptop to post this message.

 

Isn't that missing support for large keys, or is it just the config option?

----------

## Jake

 *p-i wrote:*   

> Isn't that missing support for large keys, or is it just the config option?

 

It does seem to be missing the config option, but don't worry, reiser4 still uses large keys by default.

----------

## p-i

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *p-i wrote:*   Isn't that missing support for large keys, or is it just the config option? 
> 
> It does seem to be missing the config option, but don't worry, reiser4 still uses large keys by default.

 

Okay, thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## aesthesia

So I have a quick question thats probably been covered before, and if it has, sorry, but i missed seeing it.

Anyway, I was just wondering, shouldnt the ebuilds that upgrade a kernel version check for the old source tar ball, and if it exists, just download the upgrade patch instead of the new tar ball? Just an idea to save bandwidth and a little time.

----------

## c0balt

 *aesthesia wrote:*   

> So I have a quick question thats probably been covered before, and if it has, sorry, but i missed seeing it.
> 
> Anyway, I was just wondering, shouldnt the ebuilds that upgrade a kernel version check for the old source tar ball, and if it exists, just download the upgrade patch instead of the new tar ball? Just an idea to save bandwidth and a little time.

 

hasnt been implemented into portage yet, but there are several approaches.

I Forgot how they were called so you might have to search the forums a little.

----------

## avalanche

I've switched from 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 to 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 and now DMA is disabled for all drives. DMA worked fine with 2.6.8.. I've tried to compile 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 using my 2.6.8-config, but that didn't solve the problem. Compiling with a genkernel-config wasn't a solution, too.

Enabling DMA with hdparm (# hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX) fails.

I'm runnig an amd64-machine here with a K8T800 Chipset (VT8237 Southbridge).

Any ideas?

----------

## dsd

please post lspci, lspci -n

and *upload* (don't paste here) dmesg and .config

----------

## dsd

 *Glorandar wrote:*   

> The nforce2 issue with the timer interrupt was indeed fixed without requiring the acpi_skip_timer_override kernel parameter.

 

sweet, thanks for pointing this out. that kernel param didnt fix it for me (same motherboard as yourself) but it does indeed seem to be fixed by default in 2.6.10  :Smile: 

----------

## avalanche

dmesg: http://avalanche.ist-stylish.de/avalanche/dmesg

.config: http://avalanche.ist-stylish.de/avalanche/.config

# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:08.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell] (rev 12)

0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

0000:00:0d.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)

0000:00:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7 :Cool: 

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT] (rev a1)

# lspci -n

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 1106:3188 (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 1106:b188

0000:00:08.0 Class 0200: 10b7:1700 (rev 12)

0000:00:0d.0 Class 0401: 1102:0002 (rev 0a)

0000:00:0d.1 Class 0980: 1102:7002 (rev 0a)

0000:00:0e.0 Class 0104: 1095:3114 (rev 02)

0000:00:0f.0 Class 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 Class 0c03: 1106:3104 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 Class 0601: 1106:3227

0000:00:12.0 Class 0200: 1106:3065 (rev 7 :Cool: 

0000:00:18.0 Class 0600: 1022:1100

0000:00:18.1 Class 0600: 1022:1101

0000:00:18.2 Class 0600: 1022:1102

0000:00:18.3 Class 0600: 1022:1103

0000:01:00.0 Class 0300: 10de:0045 (rev a1)

Thanks in advance

----------

## dsd

avalanche:

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=m

change to Y

>CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

change to N

----------

## avalanche

Works. Thank you very much  :Smile: 

----------

## nukem996

Just tried the 2.6.10 kernel on AMD64 and using any app that uses OpenGL causes a kernel opps. I have a nvidia card and I did reemerge my nvidia-kernel so it has the patches for the 2.6.10 kernel.

Any ideas?

----------

## AlterEgo

 *c0balt wrote:*   

>  *aesthesia wrote:*   So I have a quick question thats probably been covered before, and if it has, sorry, but i missed seeing it.
> 
> Anyway, I was just wondering, shouldnt the ebuilds that upgrade a kernel version check for the old source tar ball, and if it exists, just download the upgrade patch instead of the new tar ball? Just an idea to save bandwidth and a little time. 
> 
> hasnt been implemented into portage yet, but there are several approaches.
> ...

 

 Reduced downloads 

----------

